# Cable splitter



## Bkane22 (Dec 12, 2010)

In my house I am going to need 6 different rooms with cable. One is for the internet and the other five are for tvs. What would be the best thing to do to get cable to all the rooms? I am currently using a splitter and was wondering what the best way would be


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look for a unity gain amplifier, some have 4 ports and some have 8. The rule with regular splitter is the for each split you lose HALF the signal. A 2-way splitter with an incoming signal of 7dB, for example, would only have 3.5dB on each output "leg." Again, I recommend an amplifier to keep the signal strong. If you have cable service that's yet to be installed the technician should know that the amplifier is required.


----------



## Bkane22 (Dec 12, 2010)

So should I use a 2-way splitter from the main cable? One for the Internet and one for the tvs. And then use an amplifier on the tv side and use another splitter after that to the 5 tvs? I have 3 digital boxes and one of them is hd. The other 2 tvs are cable straight from the wall


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Plug the incoming cable into the amp. You need a distribution amplifier. Two of the best are Winegard and Channel Master. I'd think about getting one with adjustable gain.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Another possible option may be to contact the cable provider. In my case they rewired the entire house for free due to signal issues. All I had to do was ask.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Bkane22 said:


> So should I use a 2-way splitter from the main cable? One for the Internet and one for the tvs. And then use an amplifier on the tv side and use another splitter after that to the 5 tvs? I have 3 digital boxes and one of them is hd. The other 2 tvs are cable straight from the wall


Your cable provider should provide something called a DC-6. It splits the signal with a 1dB drop on one outlet (also call a "leg") and a 6dB drop on the other leg. The -6 leg goes to your modem and the -1 leg goes to other splitters or an amp.


----------

